# The sad truth



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

I seen this on another forum that a member posted, figured I would share 
They seen it posted on Tumblr... hopefully it will wake some people up.



"The shelter manager’s letter: 

“I am posting this (and it is long) because I think our society needs a huge wake-up call.

As a shelter manager, I am going to share a little insight with you all - a view from the inside, if you will.
Maybe if you saw the life drain from a few sad, lost, confused eyes, you would change your mind about breeding and selling to people you don’t even know - that puppy you just sold will most likely end up in my shelter when it’s not a cute little puppy anymore.

How would you feel if you knew that there’s about a 90% chance that dog will never walk out of the shelter it is going to be dumped at - purebred or not! About 50% of all of the dogs that are “owner surrenders” or “strays” that come into my shelter are purebred dogs.

No shortage of excuses
The most common excuses I hear are: 

We are moving and we can’t take our dog (or cat). 
Really? Where are you moving to that doesn’t allow pets?

The dog got bigger than we thought it would.
How big did you think a German Shepherd would get?

We don’t have time for her.
Really? I work a 10-12 hour day and still have time for my 6 dogs!

She’s tearing up our yard.
How about bringing her inside, making her a part of your family?

They always tell me: 
We just don’t want to have to stress about finding a place for her. We know she’ll get adopted - she’s a good dog. Odds are your pet won’t get adopted, and how stressful do you think being in a shelter is? 

Well, let me tell you. Dead pet walking!

Your pet has 72 hours to find a new family from the moment you drop it off, sometimes a little longer if the shelter isn’t full and your dog manages to stay completely healthy. 
If it sniffles, it dies.

Your pet will be confined to a small run / kennel in a room with about 25 other barking or crying animals. It will have to relieve itself where it eats and sleeps. It will be depressed and it will cry constantly for the family that abandoned it.
If your pet is lucky, I will have enough volunteers that day to take him / her for a walk. If I don’t, your pet won’t get any attention besides having a bowl of food slid under the kennel door and the waste sprayed out of its pen with a high-powered hose.
If your dog is big, black or any of the “bully” breeds (pit bull, rottweiler, mastiff, etc) it was pretty much dead when you walked it through the front door. Those dogs just don’t get adopted.
If your dog doesn’t get adopted within its 72 hours and the shelter is full, it will be destroyed.

If the shelter isn’t full and your dog is good enough, and of a desirable enough breed, it may get a stay of execution, though not for long. Most pets get very kennel protective after about a week and are destroyed for showing aggression. Even the sweetest dogs will turn in this environment.
If your pet makes it over all of those hurdles, chances are it will get kennel cough or an upper respiratory infection and will be destroyed because shelters just don’t have the funds to pay for even a $100 treatment.

The grim reaper
Here’s a little euthanasia 101 for those of you that have never witnessed a perfectly healthy, scared animal being “put-down”.
First, your pet will be taken from its kennel on a leash. They always look like they think they are going for a walk - happy, wagging their tails. That is, until they get to “The Room”.

Every one of them freaks out and puts on the breaks when we get to the door. It must smell like death, or they can feel the sad souls that are left in there. It’s strange, but it happens with every one of them. Your dog or cat will be restrained, held down by 1 or 2 vet techs (depending on their size and how freaked out they are). A euthanasia tech or a vet will start the process. They find a vein in the front leg and inject a lethal dose of the “pink stuff”. Hopefully your pet doesn’t panic from being restrained and jerk it’s leg. I’ve seen the needles tear out of a leg and been covered with the resulting blood, and been deafened by the yelps and screams.

They all don’t just “go to sleep” - sometimes they spasm for a while, gasp for air and defecate on themselves.
When it all ends, your pet’s corpse will be stacked like firewood in a large freezer in the back, with all of the other animals that were killed, waiting to be picked up like garbage.

What happens next? Cremated? Taken to the dump? Rendered into pet food? You’ll never know, and it probably won’t even cross your mind. It was just an animal, and you can always buy another one, right?

Liberty, freedom and justice for all
I hope that those of you that have read this are bawling your eyes out and can’t get the pictures out of your head. I do everyday on the way home from work. I hate my job, I hate that it exists and I hate that it will always be there unless people make some changes and realize that the lives you are affecting go much farther than the pets you dump at a shelter.

Between 9 and 11 MILLION animals die every year in shelters and only you can stop it. I do my best to save every life I can but rescues are always full, and there are more animals coming in everyday than there are homes.
My point to all of this is DON’T BREED OR BUY WHILE SHELTER PETS DIE!

Hate me if you want to - the truth hurts and reality is what it is.
I just hope I maybe changed one person’s mind about breeding their dog, taking their loving pet to a shelter, or buying a dog. I hope that someone will walk into my shelter and say “I saw this thing on craigslist and it made me want to adopt”.
That would make it all worth it.”

STOP BUYING FROM BREEDERS YOU SELFISH ****** swearing is NOT allowed on this board****


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, let's not buy from breeders so that every breed will become extinct. Please!
I get very annoyed with these preachy sermons about being selfish if I buy from a breeder.
If everybody went to shelters and stopped buying from reputable breeders, all we would have are shelter dogs, because the backyard breeders would take over.
We will never be able to stop all the problems of the world. We can just do the best we can, as often as we can, with what we are able to do.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

I think it is heartbreaking knowing that this does happen with many animals in the U.S. and that the mindset of owning a dog varies from person to person let alone region to region. 

As always, this is a hot button issue but blaming and accusing one party that they are exacerbating the problem isn't the solution. Educating the public the responsibilities of pet ownership (dogs, horses, cats, birds, etc) should be the focus.

Responsible breeders are around for a purpose. Rescues are around for a purpose. 

Considering that more people today have access to information via the internet versus 20-30 years ago, educating the public isn't out of the realm of possibilities to change attitudes and actions. Easier said than done, but pointing fingers doesn't get much done either.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Sunflowers- This message wasn't intended for that purpose. I'm all for ethical breeders, it was basically saying think before you buy a pet and don't just dump them off. I know it says "DON’T BREED OR BUY WHILE SHELTER PETS DIE!" but I agree with you on this. I think the original poster made a ton of good points and lost it with that sentence.

After reading it again, I wish they never wrote that or the last bit.... Would've made a much stronger impact IMO.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll tell you why they said that.
It's because...anyone want to help me out with this...? Maybe 80% of the breeders out there are "backyard" style ones?
Maybe 60%?
If less than 10% of the dogs out there are good enough representatives of their breed to actually BE bred, what would those statistics look like?
Just saw a litter of Gerbarian Shepskys. Cute.
It's that kind of breeder they are talking about, of course, but responsible breeders seem to be the exception, not the rule


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh, God. I'm crying. And I don't cry easily. I mean, these things were always sad to me before, but now...imagining my boy in that situation...I can't help it.

I've already made arrangements with my sister. If anything ever happens to me, she'll take care of my babies... I can't even handle the thought of this happening to Gabe. How do people justify dumping their own pet at a shelter???

My family has had to take animals to the shelter before, and it was still an extremely sad affair, even when they weren't ours. Where I live used to be like...the pet-dumping Mecca. Because it's in the country! And they can run free! ...And they were usually pregnant bitches or queens. We would do everything we could to rehome the little ones (we even kept one now and then when we could). We'd bathe them and kill their fleas, feed them and worm them, then post pictures and show them to friends and neighbors...but sometimes, we had to give up and take some to the shelter. The workers always gave us the dirtiest looks...

Sometimes I'd just want to scream at them, "This isn't my fault! I wouldn't do this to my pet!!" but I know they see it all the time and probably wouldn't believe me anyway.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> I'll tell you why they said that.
> It's because...anyone want to help me out with this...? Maybe 80% of the breeders out there are "backyard" style ones?
> Maybe 60%?
> If less than 10% of the dogs out there are good enough representatives of their breed to actually BE bred, what would those statistics look like?
> ...


I agree with you on the BYB but isn't that spurred by demand from the general public who may or may not know better about pet ownership and the potential commitment that comes with it?


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

The sadder truth is, no matter how many of these pleas are made, nothing will ever stop the injustice to these poor animals.
So it goes...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

AJT said:


> I agree with you on the BYB but isn't that spurred by demand from the general public who may or may not know better about pet ownership and the potential commitment that comes with it?


To me, that's like saying, which came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

as i understand it, a reputable breeder screens potential buyers and is always willing to take the pet back. unfortunately, there are many other breeders that take the check and are done with the buyers. 
i could never work in a shelter. and a loud "thank you" to all the rescue folks out there.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow. I don't have words for the ignorance and immaturity in this "message". I am completely speechless.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

the post made me feel ill. 

i am yet to meet a breeder that would not part with a dog if someone is waving a check in front of them - heard they are out there, i just never met one.

thank you to all the rescue workers - YOU ARE THE TRUTH, everyone else is just players.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

x11 said:


> the post made me feel ill.
> 
> i am yet to meet a breeder that would not part with a dog if someone is waving a check in front of them - heard they are out there, i just never met one.


I don't understand what this is supposed to mean.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

??? 

1. the original letter upset me deeply.

2. literally i have never met a breeder that would not hand over a pup to a paying customer

3. literally i herad they are out there i just never met one personally.

i am not sure what you could not understand, straight forward literal post with no double meaning or ...??

hope this helps.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh good grief.....


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> To me, that's like saying, which came first, the chicken or the egg?


Just curious because I'm in a career where I supply a product/service dictated by market demand. When the market demands change, my product is than tailored to meet those changes, provided I can supply it and keep on top of the trends. Now quality control or checks can differ depending on supplier/provider unless a governing body regulates the process from production to marketing to who can buy my product/service. 

If a puppy buyer is educated in what they want and what they don't want, they than can choose from a number of responsible breeders/shelters vs BYB. For example, a forum like this helps educate potential pet owners what to look for. It has the potential to elevate the average pet owner to a more informed and proactive pet owner. 

Obviously changes should be made from both ends, whether you are a buyer or a supplier, but through education and awareness boycotts and demands for quality from a buyer can make a difference. BYB's supplies a demand, if they didn't they wouldn't be in business. 

I just think the information isn't as readily available to the masses unless people have the WILL to find it or its staring right in their face.

The egg totally came first, from an evolutionary process though. :;


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

what do you guys think about the fact that prolly MOST people that buy a dog just settle on a breed they fancy, google breeders in their area and if it looks like a reasonable operation they buy a dog, most dog owners are unaware the breed had splintered into a number of sub-breeds, what any form of health testing/histories are applicable, that you can really end up with a genetically sick or totally innapropriatte dog for yr lifestyle..... yes the people on this forum are not like that but this is a small minority of people that buy gsd's. most just think you just go buy a gsd and if it's purebred they will all kinda be the same dog. i know many people like this and it is too easy to write them off as buyer beware or they shoulda done their homework....most people don't buy dogs that way.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

x11 said:


> what do you guys think about the fact that prolly MOST people that buy a dog just settle on a breed they fancy, google breeders in their area and if it looks like a reasonable operation they buy a dog, most dog owners are unaware the breed had splintered into a number of sub-breeds, what any form of health testing/histories are applicable, that you can really end up with a genetically sick or totally innapropriatte dog for yr lifestyle..... yes the people on this forum are not like that but this is a small minority of people that buy gsd's. most just think you just go buy a gsd and if it's purebred they will all kinda be the same dog. i know many people like this and it is too easy to write them off as buyer beware or they shoulda done their homework....most people don't buy dogs that way.


I agree with you. Most people do buy dogs that way, as they buy many things. It's not just with GSD's but any breed of dog or animal that strikes the individuals fancy. I don't think they are bad people, just ill informed. 

I may not have that attitude about buying a dog but I do have that attitude when buying cars. To me, a car is expendable and with some cars I bought and/or leased I probably should have researched a bit more before I drooled over it and drove it off the lot.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

so for the sake of the dogs involved we have to rely on something other than all of JQP becoming ped nerds, RAW fanatics, vets etc before they buy a dog, i don't think education generally is going to reach these types and they are NOT all bad people, what the solution is i certainly don't have a clue.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

I just think its a two prong approach, education/awareness campaign to the general public and from the dog/animal community. 

I would like to think that at the very end we CAN be an intelligent community and make informed decisions rather than relying on an organization to regulate us.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

and when you get guys like sick vic running around being adored instead of a public whipping leaves me not particularly hopeful for the general plight of dogs.

don't sweat the things you can't control i guess.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

i see a completely different problem....i volunteered at a no-kill shelter so i thankfully never had to put a perfectly healthy dog down...but i think there should be more funding for shelters. if there was, dogs could have more privacy, mroe time, better care, better treatment. i mean why are my tax dollars funding gym equipment and cable tv for prison inmates while innocent honorable dogs are being killed? my tax dollars are going to ridiculous things like researching how much methane gas comes out of a cow fart instead of funding something awesome like a great shelter...i mean no shelter is an ideal situation, but with some government funding it could be alot better.
and sometimes, you really can't take pets when you move. when i had to move i got an apartment for a few months (i was waiting for the sellers of my house to follow up with repairs before we could settle and move in)-the apartment didn't allow GSDs. wolf was still small so i got away with it, but how many people lost their houses and had to get apartments? most apartments in NJ don't allow MANY dog breeds. they actually usually go by weight. i'm not justifying it at all, but i don't think ALL animals end up in shelters because of bad owners.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think the original message has a PETA style to it. Oh, I know that shelters are terrible and where there is over-population to the point that they have to put down healthy, happy, non-aggressive dogs due to not enough room, that is very sad. And the euth. room has to be the worst. 

But most shelters do not have a 90% kill rate. PETA shelters do. They are like 97%. Why? Because they really do not WANT to adopt an animal to a human. They do nothing to make it more likely that that will happen. They do not take pictures and advertise their dogs on petfinder. If someone walks in off the street, and wants a dog, and a suitable dog is found for him there, and he likes the dog, and he can pass their interrogation of him, then he will adopt the dog. Otherwise, it is euthanized. Because really, a dog PTS is better than a dog living as a slave to humans. 

Now, I don't know that all the employees of a PETA shelter have the same feelings. It is possible that PETA makes the rules and requirements, and the floor workers actually care for the animals themselves. But those places are death traps for pets, because they are designed to be death traps for pets. 

I also agree that if someone dumps their dog in a shelter, it may not live out the day. Once an owner signs their name on the form, it can be the same thing as signing a euthanasia order. If there is no room at the shelter, owner turn-ins by-pass the runs and go right to the euth room. Maybe if it is a small breed in high demand, they will try to figure something out for it. Strays they have to keep for 3 days and sometimes longer. But owner-turn-ins really depend on space, how amiable the terrified dog is, and whether the dog is the right dimensions (health, age, size, looks, etc.)

I do not believe that buying from a breeder kills a dog in a shelter though. That comes right from PETA. We cannot preserve the GSD breed by adopting all the GSDs in shelters and putting all the GSD breeders out of business. PETA does not like the idea of dog breeds. They liken the AKC to the KKK. It is extremist. It is angry, and it is designed to prey our your emotions to make changes that none of us think are good.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

I tend to view things from a holistic/bigger picture point of view and even though I may prepare for the worst of people(professionally and personally), you also have to hope for the best and that humanity can prevail. Whether that be our actions towards animals or to ourselves. 

As for our celebrity obsessed culture (and power obsessed too) we give them our attention and prop them up on that pedestal. Ill admit, I was ogling over most of the dresses last night when the Grammy's was on. Aren't we are own worse enemy?


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

certainly not all dogs end up in shelters because of bad owners, and noone taking or thinking of taking a dog to a shelter should ever think that.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not sure why I shouldn't get the dogs I want from the breeder of my choice because someone else was irresponsible and dumped their dog at a shelter. (generalizing, some people have a legitimate reason)


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

It almost makes one feel guilty for having or wanting a dog at all. No matter which way you turn, someone is bound to make you feel guilty.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Sunflowers said:


> Yeah, let's not buy from breeders so that every breed will become extinct. Please!
> I get very annoyed with these preachy sermons about being selfish if I buy from a breeder.
> If everybody went to shelters and stopped buying from reputable breeders, all we would have are shelter dogs, because the backyard breeders would take over.
> We will never be able to stop all the problems of the world. We can just do the best we can, as often as we can, with what we are able to do.


My wife and I got a dog from a breeder, but whenever we do, we always make sure we donate to the VA GSD rescue, they do great work.


----------



## DFrancis1 (Sep 6, 2005)

We got our Black Lab from the local Human Society...and bought Rex our GSD from a breeder. Covered both our bases! LOL


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

AJT said:


> It almost makes one feel guilty for having or wanting a dog at all. No matter which way you turn, someone is bound to make you feel guilty.


The rule you should live by is...visit only responsible breeders. If you can't do that (financially?) but you still want a dog, then adopt a rescued dog or get one from a shelter. 
Don't buy one for cheapies because it's cheap, because in many cases you do get what you pay for. Not saying cost makes the dog, but then again, if you want a cheap one with no papers just because it's cheap, then adopt/rescue.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> The rule you should live by is...visit only responsible breeders. If you can't do that (financially?) but you still want a dog, then adopt a rescued dog or get one from a shelter.
> Don't buy one for cheapies because it's cheap, because in many cases you do get what you pay for. Not saying cost makes the dog, but then again, if you want a cheap one with no papers just because it's cheap, then adopt/rescue.


I ended up going the breeder route since rescues turned me down because I didn't have a fenced in yard. Apparently one of my PETA crazed friend found out that I bought a dog and won't let me live it down. I just nod my head and smile.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

AJT said:


> It almost makes one feel guilty for having or wanting a dog at all. No matter which way you turn, someone is bound to make you feel guilty.


Which is why you enjoy what you've got, and ignore the "DON’T BREED OR BUY WHILE SHELTER PETS DIE!" hysterics.

I mean, really. Life is too short for all this angst. I will never feel guilty for wanting a well bred GSD. 

I feel as if I am doing my part to make sure that good breeders continue the valuable work they do,_ to better the breed,_ for the sake of owners, as well as the dogs. The world needs strong, good, healthy dogs with solid temperaments, and providing homes for what these breeders produce guarantees that future generations will, hopefully, be able to find as much joy as I have, owning this dog. 

I do treat him like gold, because that is what he is to me.

The pleasure and happiness he brought to our family is immeasurable. And hopefully, good breeders will continue what they do, and my great grandchildren will be able to experience the same.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some people do not have enough to eat, so maybe we should all stop eating. 

Some people do not have jobs, so maybe we should quit our jobs so that someone without a job can have a job. 

Some people are below the poverty line, so maybe we should donate half our take home pay to people who have less. 

Even then we may have more than other people, so we should sell our homes and give the remainder to the poor and live in a tent. 

The dogs in shelters are no different. 

No, we do not live in a perfect world. Buying purebred dogs did not cause the problem. Not buying them will not solve the problem.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Properly bred dogs should be bought, that continues good genes. If Im gonna invest huge time and effort in hopefully building an excellent dog then its justified to buy one vs a shelter dog. They would rather keep an animal along with 20-200 + others in **** covered cages vs letting them go. Im not a fan of the term "rescue dog" because the local "rescues" charge 300 for any breed 8 week old, thats more than puppymills make. They did not invest 300 in the pups, they got them from a shelter for 50 each at most. If im gonna "rescue" something that means im spending my money, not profiting. Dont even get me started on the redheaded pitbull hoarder on tv...


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

volcano said:


> Properly bred dogs should be bought, that continues good genes. If Im gonna invest huge time and effort in hopefully building an excellent dog then its justified to buy one vs a shelter dog. They would rather keep an animal along with 20-200 + others in **** covered cages vs letting them go. Im not a fan of the term "rescue dog" because the local "rescues" charge 300 for any breed 8 week old, thats more than puppymills make. They did not invest 300 in the pups, they got them from a shelter for 50 each at most. If im gonna "rescue" something that means im spending my money, not profiting. Dont even get me started on the redheaded pitbull hoarder on tv...


Well, the general rescue near me charges $75-$100 for any dog or cat. I think they probably invested that pretty easily. Having a vet look them over, a spay/neuter, vaccinations, food, housing...It all adds up.

Now, the breed-specific rescues do charge roughly $300 per pup, but I think that is also justified just to continue supporting the rescue organization that is struggling to support itself, travels so much to pick up dogs of that breed, etc.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Im not on this forum as much as I used to be so I just read the originating post. I think there are alot of breeders here that breed great dogs who better the gene pool of shepherds and who breed their dogs to work. Whether that is as a service dog,bomb detection,LEO,MWD or as a family pet( cause sometimes thats a tough and demanding job that all dogs work at). Ive read posts by these folks and I dont think they just take money. I think that letter speaks directly to puppy mills and the corporate large scale breeders. I currently have three rescues. Lucky is my love but he will never be a therapy dog,lacks good nerves. I hope beyond hope that I will in the next 5 years be able to purchase a GSD who will be able to become a therapy dog. Im researching,Im reading and I know that the breeders Im looking at dont just turn a dog over cause you have cash. Between my husband and I ,we have purchased one dog. Have had 6 rescues. I am thankful that folks breed dogs that up hold the standards that were set. I know showline American breeders who have great dogs. Ive met German W/L folks who have amazing dogs. I see a wide swath of breeders from every breed imaginable and they care deeply for their dogs. I know that the GSD who won Best of Opposite at Westminester has a owner who works actively in GSD rescue. I have one of her GSDs from her rescue. Yep thats our Lucky. I think though the worst thing that can happen to the breed is to become popular as in the top 10 to20 . This then becomes the reason people jump on the breed to make a buck. I think the fate of GSDs would improve if they got out of the top 20. You would see fewer BYBs and less puppy mills. It wont solve the whole problem of homeless pets but it might help decrease the number of retrievers,labs and German shepherds who are abandoned. On the other hand wipe out the breeder and where do we go for seeing eye dogs,service dogs ,bomb detection ,military? While rescue dogs have excelled in these areas it is not as common as people think. Careful breeding produces the dogs who can excel at these tasks. Dont get me wrong I cheer every time Best Friends finds another abandoned pet who has the apituide to be a SAR dog. I cheer when a shelter dog visits hospitals and nursing homes. The problem is that there are alot of dogs who arent genetically set up to suceed in these areas and in fact have issues that the average family has no idea how to handle. I hope I will always have a rescue but there are things that I want to do w/ my future that make me want a dog who I know is genetically set up to do the work I want to do. Sorry this is so long but I like breeders and Ive met quite a few and folks no one gets rich breeding the right way.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Two years ago I pulled a sick starving German Shepherd from a horrid kill shelter in Florida. I nursed him back to health after he nearly died from a bad neuter by the shelter vet, then after being treated for heartworms. I spent thousands, not that I care that much about the money, but more than on the dogs I bought from good breeders. After my beautiful boy was healthy and happy and I loved him dearly, he started protecting me and biting people who came near me. I think he was a fear biter. He bit people from behind and then jumped back. Long story short, Animal Control gave me the choice of euthanizing my beautiful boy, or they would. Eight months after he was scheduled to die in a shelter, I held him myself and he was killed. I hate myself for it. I still think about him and it just tears me up what we did to him. He loved me and trusted me and we killed him. I can't go into another shelter again. My husband refuses to get another rescue dog.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

this post reminds me of something i read somewhere, "a society can be judged by the way it treats its animals".


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> this post reminds me of something i read somewhere, "a society can be judged by the way it treats its animals".


That would be Mohandas Gandhi.
“The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated”


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Im not a fan of the term "rescue dog" because the local "rescues" charge 300 for any breed 8 week old, thats more than puppymills make. They did not invest 300 in the pups, they got them from a shelter for 50 each at most. If im gonna "rescue" something that means im spending my money, not profiting.


I always tell people...if you want to gripe about our fees for our rescued dogs, then come to Costco with us when we purchase $250 of food per every two weeks, or else purchase the 50 microchips at $6.00 each (we buy in lots of 25, and get 2 lots every time we order) or offer to buy the next batch of vaccines, even at $2.50 each plus shipping (cold packs, rush delivery) and a box of vaccines is 25 vaccines. Since it costs the same to ship 2-3 boxes instead of 1, we get 2-3 boxes at a time. 
Well, you can do the math. 

That's not even including $90-110 for a neuter or spay + rabies vaccines. And then we rescue seniors - dentals are minimum of $120 (and no discount on dentals), add a few extractions and bills are average $150-200. Every senior we get needs a dental. Every. Single. One. Unless at some point it had all it's teeth extracted - a rarity.

Then fuel to get back and forth, we use vets that are located 40-50 miles from us, that's 100 miles roundtrip and we drive a big pickup. Not cheap on fuel. Often we eat those costs ourselves because there's just no way the rescue can always do that, but then again, should we go flat broke doing rescue? 
No. I refuse to drain our personal account when we have our own bills to pay. 
So when we get those adorable puppies in, we do ask more, to offset 1) vet bils, vet bills, vet bills, 2) general operating listed above, fuel costs, etc. AND vet bills for seniors.

We've spent hundreds on the senior dogs we've got here lately and none can be adopted out. One passed away yesterday, he won't be going anywhere now  Another has vestibular syndrome and it's causing anxiety to her, she's a senior so after a few weeks in hospice, she'll be crossing the bridge. Another senior has been here for months, and she still needs to be fed. She's an awesome dog, just not "pretty" so nobody has adopted her. Another made multiple trips to the vet yet her fee was only $125, her bills were over $400.
Where does the excess money come from, when we have dogs that cannot pay their own way?
You guessed it. The fuzzy adorable puppies. 

I think anyone who has an issue with adoption fees in rescue needs to try to run one for a while and see how it works. 

Remember - "the rescue support donation is not for the 'purchase' of a dog, but rather to cover the medical and other costs of all dogs in our care."


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

volcano said:


> Im not a fan of the term "rescue dog" because the local "rescues" charge 300 for any breed 8 week old, thats more than puppymills make. They did not invest 300 in the pups, they got them from a shelter for 50 each at most. If im gonna "rescue" something that means im spending my money, not profiting.


Do you have experience running a rescue? My good friend runs a legit (tax papered) GSD rescue and her dogs are $200-$300 and it is not even break-even. It costs $300 just to ship in the dogs she is pulling from other kill shelters. Then she vaccinates, spays/neuters, often treats for heartworm, sometimes treats for demodex or other health issues due to neglect. That's another $300 in vet care and that's a low estimate. Then there's the cost of food, supplies, grooming, and boarding all of which she does (she owns and runs a boarding and grooming facility which is her profitable business and is completely separate...different accounts, paperwork, etc). Every rescue dog has money invested in it, even the ones we get for free. We took an 11 year old male GSD for free off Craigslist and had to bring him up to date on vaccinations and have some additional work done because he was not kept in proper health. I actually paid for all of his expenses out of my own pocket and fostered him. He's now living out his remaining days on a 120 acre cattle farm and his adopted family drove almost from Canada to meet him.

I also foster for a different local all breed rescue and when I finish an adoption I take the money straight to the vet and put it towards the balance. Luckily the vet is kind enough to let the rescue carry a balance and there is always a balance!

A legit rescue cannot legally make a profit.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

liesje, i think many are put off by rescues an shelters "red tape" in the adoption process, not the money.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

If I ran a rescue and someone balked at the price, I'd be relieved that the person chose not to adopt from me. It would save me the trouble of denying them, lol. Seriously, I'd be worried that the dog wouldn't get proper vet care, a decent diet, training, etc. I'd really want the person to sit down and budget out all the costs involved in keeping a dog properly - otherwise that might come as a shock. And if they don't want to spend the money...well, we know what would happen.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I have to order one of those dang blowers. That's for the rescue. Our "profit" goes right back into the account for supplies and to rescue more dogs. That's where any good rescue's "profit" goes. 
A non-profit isn't supposed to go broke to be legit, it should be self-supporting at least. 

BB, I agree. If they only want to complain about costs, they rarely go on to get a dog from us, one way or another 

A woman flew over from Michigan, Liesje, to adopt our Xolos. 
In rescue, we see the worst of humanity, but we also get to meet the best!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

I paid $350 for my Zoey from a rescue... This included pulling her from the shelter, transport fees from Miami, FL to Boston, MA, vet bills (just one of the bills came to $326 and thats not including being spayed and all her updated vac's.) micro chipped and lyme and heart worm tests. Just the vet bills alone were more than the adoption fee.. I honestly don't know how these rescues break even.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

For those of who who are sad about the message -- or resent being made to feel sad -- or want to avoid feeling sad by pretending there's nothing that can be done about it: * do something about it. *

You have a local shelter. There are dogs dying in that shelter. That shelter is almost certain to need volunteers. Go ask what help they need!

I did -- and it changed my life. My DH and I helped get _lots _of GSDs out of the shelter last year -- with no rescue support, no 501c3, and no donors -- just volunteers committing* a Saturday afternoon a week* to make a difference at the shelter for the GSDs, and a few hours a week networking them online. In a shelter with a 80% kill rate a short time ago, just THREE volunteers managed to reach the magic "no kill" statistic for GSDs here last year! If you think one person can't make a difference, these dogs are proof that's wrong. Every dog on this page is alive because we decided the GSDs weren't someone else's problem to deal with at the shelter--they are _ours._

Seriously, go walk a lonely, depressed GSD in the shelter. Spend an hour sitting under a tree, petting and talking with him. Watch him perk up...and then maybe connect with an adopter after the walk because he's no longer quite so mopey. Help the shelter get better pictures of the GSDs, or write better bios for online listings. Or offer to foster a dog to get it time to find a forever home. You can do wonders by volunteering in person once a week.

Many shelter dogs don't get walked. Even if volunteers walk the little dogs, very few volunteers want to walk GSDs or Rotts or Dobies. If you are comfortable with these breeds, you may be able to mend the spirit of a grieving dog. That's not a small thing, as they tend to be euthed when they get depressed, so lifting its spirits could well save its life.

You can be sad about the situation, or you can do something about it. I choose the latter.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Boy that made me upset. I used to foster for Australian Shepherd rescue and a lot of my pups came from shelters. Many were dumped there by byb who could not sell them or by people who bought from pet stores expecting an Aussie to be a lap dog. 

My GSD is from a breeding facility, The Seeing Eye. I certainly have no problem with the SE breeding dogs. They have a purpose and they are bred for health and temprement. Many do not make the grade and do not become seeing eye dogs, but the breeding facility is still necessary.

Personally, i probably will never go to a breeder because i know how many great dogs are waiting to be adopted and i only want a companion pet.

It does make me sick to know how many people discard of their pets at shelters. My daughter knew a kid in school whose family took their elderly dogs to the shelter because they were too old and they wanted to get a puppy. It makes me physically ill just thinking of it. Everyone knows that elderly pets go straight to the euth. room. I can't comprehend having that little compassion towards the family pet. It is amazing.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Most of our volunteers who come into the adoption center don't want to walk any of the 'mean looking dogs',but the small dogs and puppies always get plenty of attention. Sometimes we can get those who are comfortable to walk the other dogs,but it can take some convincing. 




Magwart said:


> Even if volunteers walk the little dogs, very few volunteers want to walk GSDs or Rotts or Dobies. If you are comfortable with these breeds, you may be able to mend the spirit of a grieving dog. That's not a small thing, as they tend to be euthed when they get depressed, so lifting its spirits could well save its life.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Rangers-mom said:


> Personally, i probably will never go to a breeder because i know how many great dogs are waiting to be adopted and i only want a companion pet.
> 
> .


See, I have a problem with this philosophy. Not all the dogs from reputable breeders are suitable to go to police, seeing eye, or other working environments. Some of them have to go to pet homes, and hopefully there will be enough pet homes to keep these people from stopping breeding or, worse, from having to cull dogs.


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

I am a cat person, always have had cats never a dog.
Since i was a small girl I would look at people with there GSD and I loved them.
they were so beautiful, regal looking, and the way they look at you with those eyes they seem to know so much we dont. 
So what did i do? I got a GSD, the sweetest little puppy you have ever seen. For the first two months she was with me always, everywhere I went, but I had no idea how to train a dog or be a good owner to a dog. I'm a cat person. I have three small children and as she started to grow i had no idea what to do, she would run over my kids, destroy the yard, she was insaine. What happend to that regal beautiful dog I had seen so many people with, what was wrong with my dog?
I started leaving her outside in the kennel or inside she was in her crate. But she would cry and scratch at her crate to get out and so i just started leaving her outside. I gave up on lily. She was distructive, annoying, the kids would see her coming and start putting there hands up because they knew she was gonna knock them over. I couldnt take it anymore she was going to the pound!
I was setting on my porch one day watching her in the kennel, she kept looking at me and crying, I thought to myself, she is so pretty what went wrong? I dont want to get rid of her she was suppose to be part of the family. 
I started resurching GSD that night on the net, that sent me to youtube and watching people teach there dogs basic training, sit, how to walk on a leash, etc.
I decided at that moment i wasnt going to give up on her, she needs me.the first few days of walking her and i was in pain, she pulled she screamed at everyone and everything, but the trainers in the videos said to keep working at it and slowly we started speaking the same language. 
Fast forward to today, lily is a part of the family in truth, she is better behaved than the other kids are now. and I find I might just be a dog person after all. 
I told this story because its true that people get dogs from both breeders and shelters and arent ready for them. I was one of those people. I would beg anyone wanting a dog to do the resurch, because those dogs that you see in the park playing with there owners arent what you get at first and you arent that owner at first, you have to learn to work together with an animal and learn its language and it has to learn yours. My dog almost ended up to be one of those cast away dogs, not because of anything she done but because I had no idea what I was getting into.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Sunflowers said:


> See, I have a problem with this philosophy


Why?? It is their belief. AND they rescued/adopted a dog from a good breeder that was culled (from the SE program) as you mentioned. 
Why are you so dead set that everyone must _purchase_ a dog? That's no better viewpoint than saying everyone _must_ adopt or rescue! 
People acquire dogs from all sources, what works for them and what they believe in.
There's certainly no shortage of good breeders and homes for the puppies they produce, (most homes out there are pet homes) so why take issue with people who prefer to rescue or adopt?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> just volunteers committing a Saturday afternoon a week


That's how hubby and I got started some 12 yrs. ago now. And now we run a rescue saving an average of 150 dogs per year, and actually many more when you think of all the dogs we didn't adopt out ourselves, but got to other rescues, etc.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Why?? It is their belief. AND they rescued/adopted a dog from a good breeder that was culled (from the SE program) as you mentioned.
> Why are you so dead set that everyone must _purchase_ a dog? That's no better viewpoint than saying everyone _must_ adopt or rescue!
> People acquire dogs from all sources, what works for them and what they believe in.
> There's certainly no shortage of good breeders and homes for the puppies they produce, (most homes out there are pet homes) so why take issue with people who prefer to rescue or adopt?


I am saying that just because a dog is going to be a companion dog doesn't mean that he necessarily needs to be from a rescue.

That is all I'm saying.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunflower, i have no problem with people getting companion pets from reputable breeders. I just said that i probably wouldn't. I have had so many amazing Aussies come through my home that i would likely just look at rescue first. Honestly i probably wouldn't get another GSD. I kind of backed into getting Ranger. We were raising him for the SE (had him since he was 7 weeks old) when he flunked out of the program. I really didn't wan't such a big dog as i already have one 75 lb. dog, but we kind of feel for Ranger. I really knew very little about GSDs when we got Ranger and didn't even start to learn about them until we adopted him.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Meant to say we kind of "fell" for Ranger not we kind of "feel" for him. Although of course we feel for him too, lol.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

While the 'letter' is laying out the cold hard facts about shelter dogs, which is gut wrenching to read, I don't think anyone should be 'guilted' into getting an animal from the source they choose.


Dogs end up in shelters because of 'people', no fault of their own. You (general you) can educate people until the cows come home and they will still do what they want to do. But I do think education is key. It's whether people want to listen and learn that's important.


I have/had rescues, the majority of my dogs were purchased from breeders. I don't have a problem rescuing if the right one came along, but I have no problem buying what I want either. 

lily'smaster, I commend you for not giving up, educating yourself and ending up with a wonderful dog Kudo's to you..and kudo's to you for admitting your mistakes..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lily's master your story is so great to hear.I think pet owners everywhere need to hear that story. You worked hard to have Lily be the member of ther family you and she wanted her to be. Doesnt matter where you get your dog having a great family pet takes work!


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I have to agree with the others and thank lily's master for sharing her story.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Magwart said:


> For those of who who are sad about the message -- or resent being made to feel sad -- or want to avoid feeling sad by pretending there's nothing that can be done about it: * do something about it. *
> 
> You have a local shelter. There are dogs dying in that shelter. That shelter is almost certain to need volunteers. Go ask what help they need!
> 
> ...


This post is amazing and should be repeated many times on this forum!!!! I have been a foster home for many dogs and the advice I give anyone who is looking for a dog is to foster first! 

But, as Magwart states, there is so much more that can be done just by going to the shelter and spending time walking the dogs, getting to know them, helping to bring out their true personality. Again, I really loved Magwart's post... everyone can make a difference if they want to!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Magwart said:


> For those of who who are sad about the message -- or resent being made to feel sad -- or want to avoid feeling sad by pretending there's nothing that can be done about it: * do something about it. *
> 
> You have a local shelter. There are dogs dying in that shelter. That shelter is almost certain to need volunteers. Go ask what help they need!
> 
> ...



Thank you, I plan to volunteer this weekend because of your words


----------

